# John Deere Diesel Fuel Conditioner



## Live Oak

Since I am a "green" kinda guy. :smiles: I figured a little piece on John Deere's Diesel Conditioner might be of interest to the rest of you. You can buy other diesel fuel additives such as Power Service, Stanadyne, and Howes as well and probably at a much cheaper price at wally world who sells Power Service. I believe the active ingredients are pretty much similar between each though. 

John Deere Summer Formula Diesel Fuel Conditioner 

John Deere Winter Formula Diesel Fuel Conditioner 

It would appear that the difference between the two is the 2 ethylhexyl nitrate that it appears is used for the anti-gel additive. The oleamide dyetylamine it appears is the cetane booster additive. The Summer Formula has 20% vs 5% for the Winter Formula. 

Stanadyne use to make diesel fuel additive for John Deere but now Deere has switched to Gold Eagle Company. These are the same folks who make Stabil. 

Although not required; it is a very good practice to use a good quality diesel fuel additive ALL the time. (doesn't have to be John Deere's either) :cowboy: 

A good quality diesel fuel additive will provide the following:

*Boost Cetane Value of fuel 

*Detergent to clean system and emmulsify contaminants

*Stabilize fuel for longer storage life

*Enhance Lubricity properties of the fuel

*Rust and corrosion protection

*Winterize fuel to prevent gelling at cold temps

*Provide de-icer propeties to protect against ice crystalization


Another added value of raising cetane value is quieter combustion noise. Higher cetane value means less time lag between the time the fuel is injected on the combustion stroke and actual combustion taking place. With poor quality or lower cetane fuels, this combustion noise can be particularly loud and annoying on direct injection type diesels. HPCR type diesel engines are not so subject to combustion noise and fuel quality/cetane value although 40 cetane is the minimum recommended. 

Anyway, just a little "minutia" on diesel fuel additives to think about. :nerd:


----------



## MowHoward2210

Chief,

Can you add the additive to a full tank on the tractor (5 gallons on 2210)?

I just recently topped of my tank. I'm not sure if I'm going to go ahead and put the 2210 in storage for a few months. But if I do, I want the additive in the tank if possible.

Will the additive disperse or mix if you add it to a full fuel tank?


----------



## Live Oak

In order to get the best mix; usually the instruction say to add the additive when the tank is requiring refuel and and then top it off. If you have already filled the tank; you can run the tractor enough to draw the fuel level down some and then add the fuel additive. You could probably stir up the contents of the tank with a CLEAN mixing stick or something of that nature. Then run the engine for a while longer to get the additive circulated through the entire fuel system.


----------

